# 2008 Outback Sydney 31Rqs (North Carolina)



## Prather

Hello all,

I unfortunately need to sell our 2008 Keystone Sydney Outback 31RQS. Since you're fellow Outback Fans, if you know of anyone who would like to join the Outback family, please help get the word out. I am located in the Charlotte, North Carolina area.

The only things it needs is a new awning and replacement outdoor speakers. The awning still works and provides shade, it's just sun damaged. Other than that, there is nothing wrong with this beauty.

A dirty general contractor ripping us off forces the sale. We had to come out of pocket to finish renovations with a new contractor, and we're also having to pay legal fees to pursue the dirty contractor. LONG story! :sweatdrop:

I currently have it posted in several surrounding cities on Craigslist and on eBay Classifieds. I'm going to give it a little while and then put it out on RV Trader.

If you know anyone who would be interested in this trailer, please send me a PM. Thanks for looking!

(Photos Below)


----------

